

The Million Dollar Homepage - shortlived
http://www.milliondollarhomepage.com/

======
shortlived
Context: [http://www.onthemedia.org/story/tldr-24-million-dollar-
homep...](http://www.onthemedia.org/story/tldr-24-million-dollar-homepage/)

